# heat transfer cracking



## lrfowler (Jan 2, 2020)

I've been using Paropy inkjet light pro heat transfer paper...with an HPN heat press.......and a Canon inkjet printer..........to white t-shirts..

my prints on the t-shirts seem to crack after a few washes........ I'm not real careful about how I wash and dry my clothes.......and I don't really feel like giving advice to others how they should wash their tshirts....

How do I get around the cracking?
I press the shirt for 20 seconds @ 350 degrees.........Am I supposed to use a teflon or other sheet on top of the decal on the t-shirt?

should I use another process to do the t-shirts?........... I can't do complicated images - because I have to cut out the white space on the transfer...geez.......silk-screening is cool...

thanks for the help!
Larry


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

lrfowler said:


> I've been using Paropy inkjet light pro heat transfer paper...with an HPN heat press.......and a Canon inkjet printer..........to white t-shirts..
> 
> my prints on the t-shirts seem to crack after a few washes........ I'm not real careful about how I wash and dry my clothes.......and I don't really feel like giving advice to others how they should wash their tshirts....
> 
> ...


Use Neenash's Jetpro Soft Stretch better known as JPSS instead. Prestretch the shirt before pressing the transfer. After peeling the transfer stretch the shirt while hot. Cover the image with parchment paper press it for 10 seconds. Again stretch whi!e hot. Wait 24 hours because the polymer will become brittle after 24 hours. Cover the shirt with parchment paper. Press for 10 seconds. Stretch while hot to soften the feel and seal the polymer deep into the fabric. The polymer background of JPSS is very minimal on white shirt. It will wash off. So you don't have to trim the image.

Use 50/50 shirt or tight knit 100 cotton like Fruit of the Loom HD.I

Btw the Canon ink does not bleed or wash off? Dye inkjet ink will bleed and wash off. Pigment is better for heat transfer.


----------



## lrfowler (Jan 2, 2020)

Lnfortun said:


> Use Neenash's Jetpro Soft Stretch better known as JPSS instead. Prestretch the shirt before pressing the transfer. After peeling the transfer stretch the shirt while hot. Cover the image with parchment paper press it for 10 seconds. Again stretch whi!e hot. Wait 24 hours because the polymer will become brittle after 24 hours. Cover the shirt with parchment paper. Press for 10 seconds. Stretch while hot to soften the feel and seal the polymer deep into the fabric. The polymer background of JPSS is very minimal on white shirt. It will wash off. So you don't have to trim the image.
> 
> Use 50/50 shirt or tight knit 100 cotton like Fruit of the Loom HD.I
> 
> Btw the Canon ink does not bleed or wash off? Dye inkjet ink will bleed and wash off. Pigment is better for heat transfer.


thanks for that info!!!
I have an Epson also....Epson XP-15000 ....is that pigment ink?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

lrfowler said:


> thanks for that info!!!
> I have an Epson also....Epson XP-15000 ....is that pigment ink?


dye (claria inks are dye, the epson's that use durabrite inks are pigment)


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

lrfowler said:


> thanks for that info!!!
> I have an Epson also....Epson XP-15000 ....is that pigment ink?


You can get 3rd party pigment ink. However, if the nozzles are made for dye the holes may be too small for pigment ink. Pigment ink has microscopic particles in it. The particles will potentially clog the nozzles in time.

I had Epson that came with Claria ink. I used pigment ink from Inkjetcarts.us. It did not clog but I made a mistake in updating the firmware. Epson put a lock in the update to prevent 3rd party cartridge to work and disabled the printer.

Test the claria ink for bleeding and fading. Print a transfer. Press it on the shirt. Soak the shirt for 30 minutes to an hour in plain water. Check for bleeding from time to time. Wash it few times then check for fading.

It is a risk you have to take.


----------

